# What Android Devices do you have?



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

I have an Orange San Francisco / ZTE Blade, what do you have?


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

HTC Desire HD


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

LG G2X From TMobile 2.3 

Toshiba Tablet


----------



## ajcc323 (Dec 31, 2010)

Asus Eee Transformer w/ docking keyboard. LG Thrill 4G.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

HTC Thunderbolt.


----------



## SportsITjunkie (Mar 8, 2011)

Motorola Atrix


----------



## xiaoliu (Nov 3, 2011)

WM8650 tablet pc


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Huawei Ascend M860.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Curtis LT7029 tablet.


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

DroidX (rooted)


----------



## Memnarch1113 (Oct 5, 2011)

HTC Inspire, which apparently is the same (almost) as the HTC desire.


----------



## LSGUK (Nov 14, 2011)

DonaldG said:


> HTC Desire HD


Ditto.
Good taste good man. Good taste.


----------



## defuse3388 (Oct 12, 2006)

HTC Desire HD is awesome. The only problem that I face is low batteries in less than 12hrs. Android OS eats up a lot of Battery.


----------



## SportsITjunkie (Mar 8, 2011)

defuse3388 said:


> HTC Desire HD is awesome. The only problem that I face is low batteries in less than 12hrs. Android OS eats up a lot of Battery.


They do but I mean any real smartphone user has a charger everywhere. I have the car charger/office charger/home


----------



## defuse3388 (Oct 12, 2006)

Yes, that's the only solution plus I have a task manager to stop all unwanted processes so that also saves a lot of power.


----------



## SportsITjunkie (Mar 8, 2011)

what task manager do you use defuse3388? on a side note, cant wait for the Nexus Prime to hit AT&T


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I have a Samsung Galaxy Player 5, and an HTC Rezound.


----------



## Shotgun4 (Aug 29, 2011)

HTC EVO 3D, Archos 70 Gen8 & Archos 80 Gen9!


----------



## LSGUK (Nov 14, 2011)

defuse3388 said:


> HTC Desire HD is awesome. The only problem that I face is low batteries in less than 12hrs. Android OS eats up a lot of Battery.


Oh boy, I do feel your pain. I've retired to accepting the abysmal battery life and just turning it off when I'm at work. 

It's so painful when you look at your phone at 3pm and see that you have less than 30% left. :3-sick2:


----------



## Clark76 (Jun 28, 2006)

I am using the Motorola Bionic


----------



## priby (Nov 20, 2011)

HTC Desire (with CyanogenMod 7)


----------



## MrGenius (Nov 15, 2011)

Motorola Droid RAZR Rooted


----------



## Nickadin (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm using a Samsung Galaxy S myself.


----------



## Kou Dou (Aug 4, 2011)

OMG! Blade is really popular! I have the same device, Chinese edition.


----------



## The Double Tap (Dec 12, 2011)

I've got a blade too with a custom ROM.


----------

